# puppy won't potty outside-HELP!!



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I have a maltipoo, 2.5 months now. Also my first dog =). It's really good at doing his business on the mat, very few accidents. Since i got his second shot, i decided to take him to the front yard and short walks to try to make him go washroom outside but it doesnt work . He eats 2 times a day, 7am and 5pm ish. I wake up a little before 7am and he already pooed on the mat. I feed him at 7am than right after he finishes i go for a walk for about 20-30 minutes, still does not go. I try to put him on the grass so he can get used to it but he just eats the grass instead or just plays around. Right after i go back into the house , he poo's or sometimes he doesn't until an hour or 2 later. After his dinner I try the same thing but it just doesn't seem to work. Sometimes he just goes different times and i never know when he would go. How would I ever be able to make him go outside when he goes different times and sometimes not after eating? I'm so stressed out cause of this..... I need some experienced puppy owners advice !!


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

My pup is only 12 weeks now and I've learned the best you can do is take them out between 8 and 12 times a day and give much positive reinforcement when they do their "business" outside. As far as when they go inside, just clean it up and move on. As puppies they don't understand punishment. It's also risky to punish a puppy because they go through 2 phases of what are called "fear periods" and any pain or loud noises can cause them to grow into skiddish, even snappy dogs. So my suggestion is just keep a steady feeding/snack schedule and take the pup outside as much as possible and positive reinforcement is key. I suggest getting some low cal moist puppy treats and each time they go potty outside give them a piece of a treat(a whole one is usually too much, just a half of a treat will do.) my last piece of advice is to use the same words when taking the dog outside and while outside and as they are doing their business. For instance I say "go potty". Putting her on the leash "let's go potty", as she walks outside "go potty", in praise "she went potty, good girl!". These seem to be working for me. I've done a lot of potty training research and a good friend of mine is also a dog trainer so she's given me some tips as well. The key to potty training a puppy is what I call the 3 Ps: patience, persistence and praise!  good luck!


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Try taking a soiled potty pad or rug outside. Also take him to spots where other dogs have done their business. He will eventually get the idea that going outside is good. Michelle's advise is good. Praise for doing good, and ignore bad behavior. I also took my dogs out every hour during the day until they got the idea. The 3 P's is the right way to go.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

You really have been given wonderful advise so far. Something to consider is that if he's pooping before 7, you'll need to get up before 7 and take him out, maybe 6. You'll have to switch up your sleeping habits for a while, but it will be worth it in the long run. He'll eventually learn how to hold it. First get him going in the right location  .


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome Shirley and Boo!!! Glad you joined us here  Regarding your question, 2.5 months old is VERY young to have high expectations for potty training consistency. Also, some people and vets recommend waiting until after all the puppy shots (especially for parvo) are complete for a dog to go outside onto the grass. 

I think the schedule you described may not provide enough frequency to catch the right behavior (peeing outside) to consistently praise Boo. I'd set a schedule and crate/pen Boo if he has not done his business yet. With the schedule, that means that YOU need to wake up early and take him outside in order to catch the good behavior and praise accordingly. You can't expect a 2.5 month old puppy to "hold it" until you wake up at 7am. Their bladder capacity is tiny! It's like asking a newborn not to pee in his diaper.

check out the stickied threads: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/92623-potty-training-tips-jmm.html

If Boo is going on the potty pads, I think that is GREAT! especially given his age. I would try not to stress about the outside stuff yet since he is so young. 

As Michele and Reva mentioned, keep at the P's! Good luck-- consistent house training will be SO worth it in the end


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Shirley, at only ten weeks old your puppy is to young to go outside anyway. The risk of parvo is too great in a puppy that age. Your puppy needs to be fully vaccinated before he can safely walk around outside as the parvo virus can live on the ground for at least six months.

Puppies get their mother's antibodies from nursing and those antibodies block the effectiveness of the early vaccines. Puppies can't be fully immunized until they are about 18 weeks old.

"In one study of a cross section of different puppies the age at which they were able to respond to a vaccine and develop protection covered a wide period of time. At six weeks of age, 25% of the puppies could be immunized. At 9 weeks of age, 40% of the puppies were able to respond to the vaccine. The number increased to 60% by 16 weeks, and by 18 weeks of age, 95% of the puppies could be immunized."

Parvovirus: Serious Diarrhea in Puppies & Dogs


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Micheleandkhloe said:


> My pup is only 12 weeks now and I've learned the best you can do is take them out between 8 and 12 times a day and give much positive reinforcement when they do their "business" outside. As far as when they go inside, just clean it up and move on. As puppies they don't understand punishment. It's also risky to punish a puppy because they go through 2 phases of what are called "fear periods" and any pain or loud noises can cause them to grow into skiddish, even snappy dogs. So my suggestion is just keep a steady feeding/snack schedule and take the pup outside as much as possible and positive reinforcement is key. I suggest getting some low cal moist puppy treats and each time they go potty outside give them a piece of a treat(a whole one is usually too much, just a half of a treat will do.) my last piece of advice is to use the same words when taking the dog outside and while outside and as they are doing their business. For instance I say "go potty". Putting her on the leash "let's go potty", as she walks outside "go potty", in praise "she went potty, good girl!". These seem to be working for me. I've done a lot of potty training research and a good friend of mine is also a dog trainer so she's given me some tips as well. The key to potty training a puppy is what I call the 3 Ps: patience, persistence and praise!  good luck!
> 
> 
> Love,
> Michele & Khloe



Wow that is a lot of times per day! i do work 9-5 =( but i try to take it out a lot when i'm home/weekends, esp after he eats. I do bring treats when I go outside but he didnt do his busines outside yet. I'll keep those 3 P's in mind!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

revakb2 said:


> Try taking a soiled potty pad or rug outside. Also take him to spots where other dogs have done their business. He will eventually get the idea that going outside is good. Michelle's advise is good. Praise for doing good, and ignore bad behavior.  I also took my dogs out every hour during the day until they got the idea. The 3 P's is the right way to go.



I'm going to try the soiled pad this week! Hope it sort of works....


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> You really have been given wonderful advise so far. Something to consider is that if he's pooping before 7, you'll need to get up before 7 and take him out, maybe 6. You'll have to switch up your sleeping habits for a while, but it will be worth it in the long run. He'll eventually learn how to hold it. First get him going in the right location  .



That's true, I'll wake up earlier to see if he would go outside. Hope he does!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Welcome Shirley and Boo!!! Glad you joined us here  Regarding your question, 2.5 months old is VERY young to have high expectations for potty training consistency. Also, some people and vets recommend waiting until after all the puppy shots (especially for parvo) are complete for a dog to go outside onto the grass.
> 
> I think the schedule you described may not provide enough frequency to catch the right behavior (peeing outside) to consistently praise Boo. I'd set a schedule and crate/pen Boo if he has not done his business yet. With the schedule, that means that YOU need to wake up early and take him outside in order to catch the good behavior and praise accordingly. You can't expect a 2.5 month old puppy to "hold it" until you wake up at 7am. Their bladder capacity is tiny! It's like asking a newborn not to pee in his diaper.
> 
> ...



Yeah, your right. He does pretty well on the potty pads. The vet told me I shouldn't go for walks cause I might run into other dogs but I'll keep him on the deck for now just in case.


----------



## luckylacy (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow, so if my babies are 13 weeks old, they shouldnt be going outside to potty? Im having trouble with them but especially my little girl, Lacy. Its so frustrating. Im a stay at home mom and feel i should be doing better with them by now? Has anyone seen the "Puppy Apartment" 4 sale that helps in potty training? I really want one but dont want to be taking the lazy way out. Anyone have opionions on that? Everyone sounds so knowledgable. I need all the help i can get. I really want to be the best mommy for my new 4 legged babies!!!


----------



## luckylacy (Aug 7, 2012)

So i read someone set a timer for every 25 min and then took their babies out. If they are asleep do i wake them??? Sorry if it sounds like a dumb question.


----------

